# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ

## xani

Πωλουνται τα εξής:
 Zephyrtronics ZT-7 System 2700€
 Rigol DS1054Z(hacked 100mhz) 400€
 JBC CD 2SQE (στελεχος Τ210) 400€
 JBC JTSE-2QA (6 nozzle)1400€
Πωλήθηκε*******quick 861dw (εχει δουλεψει το πολυ 2ωρες)300€*********
 Tα παραπανω ειναι σε αψογη λειτουργικη 
 κατασταση( πωλουνται λογο αναβαθμισης σε  νεα)τα jbc εχουν τζαμακι  προστασιας  στο display  απο την πρωτη μερα,τα παραπανω απευθυνονται σε  γνωστες και εργαστηρια δεκτος καθε ελενχος.

----------

